
Logitech: “Options” Craft WebSocket server has no authentication - diafygi
https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-zero/issues/detail?id=1663
======
markovbot
Does this pattern of vulnerability have a name? Where a piece of software
listens on localhost but can be exploited by any webpage?

------
border43
This is ridiculous. This is why I hate installed third party software on my
computer.

Thank you. I have blocked all incoming traffic on that port.

~~~
markovbot
I'd be much more concerned about traffic from localhost (from malicious web
pages)

